

Ask HN: Paul Graham Post on disconnecting computer - sscheper

This mixergy video references Paul Graham's post about disconnecting his computer from the internet in order to work: http://mixergy.com/linchpin-lizard-seth-godin/<p>Anyone care to share the link to Paul Graham's post?<p>Thanks
======
mbrubeck
<http://www.paulgraham.com/distraction.html>

